# Selling soap with lard in it?



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all! :hello
Do any of you have trouble selling soap with lard in it? We are making soap with lard, cocoanut oil and olive oil and I want to start selling it and was wondering if anyone sells soap with lard in it? Or does the lard scare people away?
Thanks
Emily


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

All of my soap has lard in it.
I have not had problems selling it yet. Most people don't even look at the ingredient list. If they ask how I make it, lard is one of the first things listed since it is a higher persentage than some of the oils.
In this area there isn't a "fear" of lard. It is an agricultural area.
I haven't had problems with my online sales either.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

OK thanks I will see if I have any trouble selling it....
Thanks
Emily


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I have no trouble selling it either.. only once did someone comment on the fact that my soap had lard in it.. and they did not intend to buy, they just came over to my booth to see what I had.. they were also selling soap.. I like lard in soap
But others have commented on the fact that they can't sell it.. once in a while you will come across a vegan that wants no animal products.
Barbara


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't even had ppl ask what's in my soap. Of course, I call it goat milk soap, but now questions past that.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I go back and forth on this. I like my soaps made with lard. I think what I am going to do is make my FO soaps with lard and my herbal/eo soaps all veg oils since those most likely to care the most seem to prefer eos. That's my strategy for now. LOL


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a lot of people ask if animal fats are used. It's one of my selling points, that my soaps carry not animal fat. I DO make a soap with lard.. it's my Granny's Lye Soap... made the old fashion way. 
I had so many people ask me if I had 'that old fashioned lye soap' and I would explain that all I make is lye soap.. felt I was wasting my breath most of the time... I got that deer eyed look. 
Sooo.. I now make 'that old fashioned lye soap' and when they ask if I have some of that.. I say.. Yessir re ...I sure do.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Personally I like lard soaps too, but plan on having veggy only soaps too. So far everyone loves the lard soap, but to appeal to a wider audience will offer Vegan soap.

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

most of my soaps have lard but there is always one that doesn't want any animal so for those yes there is vegan available


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

OK well thanks everyone! I'm SO new to soap making!!!
Thanks again!
Emily


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Lard sells fine here too. Most of my EO bars are veggie, most of my FO bars are lard based.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

I am one of those who doesn't use anything with lard in it, so I look at the ingredient list on everything. I know about 100 families who are friends and they also don't/can't use lard.....so for us, no lard would be a selling point.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

THANKS everyone for all the help!!! I will play with it and see how well it sells for me.
Thanks!
Emily


----------

